# Indian MC collection



## OldSkipTooth (Jan 24, 2019)

https://www.rideapart.com/articles/302370/indian-barn-find-collection-auction/


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Jan 24, 2019)




----------



## catfish (Jan 24, 2019)

Nice


----------

